# Beastmaster help



## Hemi-pwr (May 4, 2016)

So i am creating an elder alliance and have never really been a fan of close combat and so i have avoided models that specialize in it. My alliance has a 65-100pt hole in which i found a beastmaster being able to fill a majority of the points easily.

Eldar alliance

my main question is over a flock is necessary or not. My Wave Serpents will serve as cover for the unit to be out of LOS allowing the beasts to get close enough to charge. i have 5 kymeras that will be the main attackers but what in wondering is during a charge, what model should i make receive overwatch shots and what models are best for the armies i describe in my link above.


----------

